# Some Recent Photos



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are some photos i've taken recently but only just bothered to take off the camera.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

wheres the captions and pictures of the budgies lol,


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Captions .... i'm too lazy for captions today.  I have some photos of the budgies uploaded in photobucket, i'll get around to posting them eventually. LOL!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  nice photos


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You new camera takes really great pictures Bea


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great Pictures! Your camera does take nice photos Please send some of your budgies


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hehe! The first two pics reminded me of this commercial for ..Orbit gum I think. It's this Aussie girl and she says something like...Dirty mouth? clean it up with...etc. Anyways- the pics are adorable.


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

always adorable bea


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Your babies are adorable! great pictures they must be really well behaved miss noel likes to turn her head at the last sec so I get alot of blurry pics.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Great pictures, I'm so in love with Grace!
And oh I've just noticed how sunny it looks out there lol, more than you can say for in the UK at the moment lol.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

bea your babies have grown up since last time i have seen those two is bails still a dorky tiel


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

derek said:


> is bails still a dorky tiel


If it's possible he's getting dorkier with age.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*such bad weather*



Rosie said:


> And oh I've just noticed how sunny it looks out there lol, more than you can say for in the UK at the moment lol.


Isn't it awful weather here in the UK Rainy,Cold moslty everything that you wouldn't want it too be


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been awful weather here too lately, which is stupid seeing it's meant to be SUMMER!!  It's supposed to start warming up today though.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow bea they are beautiful pics. Hope it warms up for summer for you. We had a pretty lousy one ourselfs. Only got to jump into the lake once. Now its winter and i wouldn't dare jump in lol.


----------

